# K'Tinga painting guide



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm doing the prep work on a K'tinga class and although I've airbrushed the base coat of Olive Drab, I was wondering if there are any painting guides on the net somewhere. I've reviewed the Ex astris-scientifica site and can see a ton of different shades but no written guide, anyone done one yet? 

BTW I plan on using Madman' s new light lik for it, so I have to order two of them one for K'tinga and one for the BOP. oohhhh I can hardly wait. 

Thanks 
Jake


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

bump, BUmp


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Go here, great reference fo all things 'Trek'.

http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/

Grey Base with alternating layers or armor plates Olive drab and field green.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Will any of this be of help?
http://www.zealot.com/forum/showthread.php?t=157538
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157614836746334/
-Jim


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I like this paint style for it:


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

JB- Mine is in greens custom mixed. You live in Lacombe? I'm right down the I-10 from you in Walker! I will try to find my old thread of my build last year for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

He is the link 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=243420


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Modeler1964 said:


> He is the link
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=243420



That is a truly awesome K'Tinga ! Just beautifully done sir.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

That's a high compliment coming from you! I have always admired your work! Thank You!


----------

